# tagliare le parole



## Smurfan

Ciao! Volevo chiedere una cosa: Sto leggendo un libro americano in cui il protagonista cerca di imparare l'italiano e c'è scritto che si può tagliare parole come per esempio _voglio_ e invece dire _io vo'_. Questa sarebbe l'uso comune secondo il libro. Si riferisce ad un dialetto in particolare o va bene usare la forma _vo'_ nel parlato invece di _voglio_?

Grazie tanto!


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

A volte ci sono alcune parole che si "tagliano", ma sono rare. "Io vo", da quel che ne so io, è un regionalismo e significa "io vado" (come "io fo" significa "io faccio"). Non sono comunque forme corrette in italiano.
L'unica che spesso si può tagliare è la lettera finale:
una => un'
cosa => cos'
quando => quand'
sapere => saper
ecc.


----------



## femmejolie

Nicholas the Italian said:


> A volte ci sono alcune parole che si "tagliano", ma sono rare. "Io vo", da quel che ne so io, è un regionalismo e significa "io vado" (come "io fo" significa "io faccio"). Non sono comunque forme corrette in italiano.
> L'unica che spesso si può tagliare è la lettera finale:
> una => un'arancia (questo è obbligatorio)
> cosa => cos' cos'è successo? (non è corretto nello scritto, giusto?)
> quando => quand' quand'è che sei ritornato? (non è corretto nello scritto)
> sapere => saper
> Questo--Quest' Questo anno --> Quest'anno è corretto nello scritto?
> (all'orale si sente di più quest'anno, giusto?)
> Ne -n' -> se n'è andato (è corretto nello scritto?)
> Anche- anch' -> Quasi nessuno dice anche io.
> Come-Com'è--> Com'è andata.(nello scritto è più elegante Come è andata?)
> 
> ecc.


----------



## fitter.happier

Smurfan said:


> Si riferisce ad un dialetto in particolare o va bene usare la forma _vo'_ nel parlato invece di _voglio_?



A quanto ne so io, tagliare le parole (vo => vado; fo => faccio) è tipico del dialetto toscano. E' sbagliato utilizzare queste abbreviazioni nella lingua italiana


----------



## infinite sadness

> una => un'arancia (questo è obbligatorio)
> cosa => cos' cos'è successo? (non è corretto nello scritto, giusto?) *Sì, è corretto*
> quando => quand' quand'è che sei ritornato? (non è corretto nello scritto)* Anche questo è corretto*
> sapere => saper
> Questo--Quest' Questo anno --> Quest'anno è corretto nello scritto? *Sì, è corretto. "Questo anno" invece è sbagliato.*
> (all'orale si sente di più quest'anno, giusto?)
> Ne -n' -> se n'è andato (è corretto nello scritto?) *Sì, è corretto*
> Anche- anch' -> Quasi nessuno dice anche io. *Si può dire in tutti e due modi*
> Come-Com'è--> Com'è andata.(nello scritto è più elegante Come è andata?) *No, è meglio com'è andata.*
> 
> ecc.


----------



## Smurfan

Grazie per le vostre risposte! C'è un'altra situazione dove un'uomo veneziano dice _Deb' ritornare (...)_ invece di _Devo ritornare_. Anche questo è sbagliato?


----------



## confusion

Smurfan said:


> Grazie per le vostre risposte! C'è un'altra situazione dove un'uomo veneziano dice _Deb' ritornare (...)_ invece di _Devo ritornare_. Anche questo è sbagliato?


 
Mai sentita una cosa simile!  

Secondo me è sbagliato o comunque si tratta di una forma dialettale/regionale.


----------



## infinite sadness

Smurfan said:


> Grazie per le vostre risposte! C'è un'altra situazione dove un'uomo veneziano dice _Deb' ritornare (...)_ invece di _Devo ritornare_. Anche questo è sbagliato?


Deb' sembra essere il troncamento di debbo.


----------



## Smurfan

In generale mi sembra che l'italiano è spesso sbagliato nei libri americani. È un peccato che non controllano due volte le frasi scritte in italiano dato che sono scrittori abbanstanza conosciuti. Grazie però per la chiarificazione!


----------



## femmejolie

Dicevo que nello scritto sono meno eleganti con l'apostrofo.
So già che si possono utilizzare entrambe le forme.
Questo--Quest' Questo anno --> Quest'anno è corretto nello scritto? *Sì, è corretto. "Questo anno" invece è sbagliato.*
(all'orale si sente di più quest'anno, giusto?)

Non ci sto. Tutte le grammatiche dicono che è facoltativo l'uso di questo o quest' davanti a vocale.
Senza alcun dubbio, si usa moltissimo di più quest'anno, ma si dice : 
Questo animale, questo argomento, questo accade, etc.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

femmejolie said:


> Non ci sto. Tutte le grammatiche dicono che è facoltativo l'uso di questo o quest' davanti a vocale.
> Senza ogni dubbio, si usa moltissimo di più quest'anno, ma si dice :
> Questo animale, questo argomento, questo accade, etc.


Sì, se sono vocali diverse direi che sia facoltativo (anche se nel parlato la vocale si elide).
"Questa anatra" invece mi suona molto male (ma non è detto che sia sbagliato in assoluto).


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Dicevo che nello scritto sono meno eleganti con l'apostrofo.
> So già che si possono utilizzare entrambe le forme.
> Questo--Quest' Questo anno --> Quest'anno è corretto nello scritto? *Sì, è corretto. "Questo anno" invece è sbagliato.*
> (nel linguaggio orale si sente di più quest'anno, giusto?)
> 
> Non ci sto. Tutte le grammatiche dicono che è facoltativo l'uso di questo o quest' davanti a vocale.
> Senza ogni dubbio, si usa moltissimo di più quest'anno, ma si dice :
> Questo animale, questo argomento, questo accade, etc.



Nello scritto *non è meno elegante* l'elisione, e in certi casi, come:
*Questo anno 
Questa ora *
è quasi necessaria per non rendere estranea un'espressione che estranea a un italiano non è:
*Quest'anno**
Quest'ora*

Comunque la norma dice che l’elisione è facoltativa nei seguenti casi:

1. Con le particelle *mi, ti, si*
mi importa/m’importa, ti accolsi/t’accolsi, si accende/s’accende

2. Con *questo *e *grande*:
questo assegno/quest’assegno, grande uomo/grand’uomo

3. Con la preposizione *di* in alcune espressioni:
di esempio/d’esempio


----------



## femmejolie

A me suona benissimo questo anno.
Ho cercato su Google (716000). Eccolo:
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q="questo+anno"&meta=


http://it.wikinews.org/wiki/Alla_fine_di_questo_anno_verrà_aggiunto_un_secondo_in_più
http://www.repubblica.it/2004/d/sezioni/cronaca/libsci/libsci/libsci.html
(7ª riga)


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, hai ragione, è solo una questione di gusti personali.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ciò che può sembrare normale alle orecchie di un apprendente, non necessariamente deve esserlo a quelle di un nativo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono d'accordo, anche perchè a volte il nativo è fuorviato da abitudini localistiche e settoriali.


----------



## femmejolie

infinite sadness said:


> Sono d'accordo, anche perch*é* a volte il nativo è fuorviato da abitudini localistiche e settoriali.


 
Dicono che è scorretto


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, lo è.


----------



## itka

Ho sempre un dubbio sulla possibilità di tagliare i verbi all'infinitivo : andar', veder' ecc...
Secondo voi, è una cosa normale ? Si puo' scrivere o si puo' soltanto dire ?


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

a) Non serve l'apostrofo: andar, venir, ecc.
b) Si può tranquillamente scrivere
c) Si fa davanti a consonanti (ma non so se tutte, e se in tutti i casi)
d) In caso di dubbio puoi fare a meno


----------



## femmejolie

itka said:


> Ho sempre un dubbio sulla possibilità di tagliare i verbi all'infinito : andar', veder' ecc...
> Secondo voi, è una cosa normale ? Si puo' scrivere o si puo' soltanto dire ?


 
Sì, è corretto sia nello scritto che nel parlato. Infatti, quasi tutti dicono "voler dire" (vuol dire-->2.600.000 ; vuole dire-->535.000)
Molti italiani dicono "non son contento" al posto di "non sono contento" perch'è più comodo e veloce, eppure tutte le grammatiche dicono che "dopo consonante va di solito una vocale")
Dicono anche cuor (in cuor suo, a cuor leggero) , fior (a fior di pelle), or (sogni d'or/d'oro) , e via dicendo.


----------



## L'affamato

È la stessa cosa quando parliamo di tagliare l'ultima lettera dell'infinitivo quando sta prima un' altro verbo? Esempi:
_voler_ fare
_poter_ andare
_saper_ guidare


----------



## kurumin

*T'appartengo* ed io ci tengo e se prometto poi mantengo
*M'appartieni* e se ci tieni, tu prometti e poi mantieni. (Ambra Angiolini)

Non so più *se t'amo* o no. (Syria)


----------



## kurumin

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocope 
APOCOPE (troncamento): http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocope

In italiano, l'apocope può aver luogo solo dopo consonante liquida (l, r) o nasale (n):

*Qual buon* vento
*Fior* di latte
Sul *far* della sera
*Gran bel* giorno
L'apocope differisce dall'elisione, che si ha quando la parola successiva inizia per vocale e viene indicata con l'apostrofo.
Tra i pochi troncamenti che vogliono l'apostrofo, troviamo _po’_ (per _poco_), imperativi monosillabici: _da’_, _di’_, _fa’_, _sta’_, _va’_

ELISIONE http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elisione
Ecco le principali parole che si possono elidere:

*Lo*, *la* (articoli o pronomi); *una* e composti; *questo*, questa; *quello*, quella: _L'albero_, _l'upupa_, _l'ho vista_; _un'antica via_, _nessun'altra_; _quest’orso_, _quest’alunna_ (le forme plurali [_li_, _le_, _questi_…], invece, non s’elidono mai).
*Di* e altri morfemi grammaticali in _-i_, *mi*, *ti*, *si*, *vi*: _d'andare_, _d'Italia_; _m’ha parlato_, _m’ascolti?_; _t’alzi presto?_; _s’avviò_, _s’udirono_; _v’illudono_. La preposizione *da* di norma non s’elide, tranne in rari sintagmi fissi: _d'altronde_, _d'ora in poi_…
Per *ci* e *gli* (anche articolo), ci dev’essere continuità con la grafia normale dei suoni /C/ e /dZ, rispettivamente: _ci_, _ce_, _cia_, _cio_, _ciu_; _gli_, _glie_, _glia_, _glio_, _gliu_. Vale a dire che _ci_ s’elide solo davanti a _e-_ o _i-_, mentre _gli_ s’elide unicamente davanti ad altra _i-_. Cosí, _c’indicò la strada_, _c’è_, _c’era(no)_, _c’eravamo_ (ma _ci andò_, _ci obbligarono_… Anche la particella *ne* e pure la preposizione *su*, ma solo davanti ad altra _u-_: _se n'andò_; _s’una panca_, _s’un tavolo_.
*Santo*, *come*, *senza*… tra molte altre elisioni possibili: _Sant’Angelo_, _com’è_, _senz’altro_.
_ 

_


----------



## Verboso

Forse quei tagli cui si riferisce l'autore del libro sono i "troncamenti sillabici" a partire dall'accento che si adoperano nell'italiano colloquiale, specialmente meridionale, ma non riguardano tutte le parole in tutti i casi: si operano principalmente nei vocativi per cui se chiamo Antonio dirò " Anto' ", mentre se chiamo il professore dirò " professo' "; oltre al vocativo si operano sugli infiniti per cui si dice " devo anda' " invece di "devo andare".
Altri casi non mi vengono.


----------



## infinite sadness

A Roma i verbi li troncano tutti.


----------

